# Thinking of moving to Italy



## czechpat (Jan 31, 2008)

I live in the Czech Republic, and I'm tired of the winters here. I'm thinking of a warmer clime, and I've been to Italy several times and loved it. I've been looking at property there, and it's gorgeous!

I have no children, so I'm not looking for expatriate parents. I'm wondering how many of you moved to Italy by yourselves, what it was like for you, etc. I don't speak Italian, but it's so easy that I'm sure I can learn it quickly (preferably before moving there).

I have a Czech business license and long-term EU residency, and a lawyer told me I can work in any EU member state on the basis of the license. Plus, I have the residency, so there are certain permits I don't need.

Any advice?


----------

